# 501 and single lnb dish



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I have an old 501 with a single 1996 lnb dish looking at 119. If I point it east to one of the newer sattelites, can it receive them? Is there another sattelite like 119 that has most programming in it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there are more dish sats; for your SD PVR, it's matter of second sat at 110W; use twin LNBF for that
check http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish110.html for channels on each sat


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

So nothing further east like 61.5 or 77 like my other receivers use? I guess I'll have to stay with 119 then. I am always concerned that dish will retire that location.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

jkane said:


> So nothing further east like 61.5 or 77 like my other receivers use? I guess I'll have to stay with 119 then. I am always concerned that dish will retire that location.


DISH will be retiring your 501 long before they retire the 119w slot.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jkane said:


> So nothing further east like 61.5 or 77 like my other receivers use? I guess I'll have to stay with 119 then. I am always concerned that dish will retire that location.


The 501 is not useful for the Eastern Arc satellites. There may be a few channels left, but they aren't likely to be compatible for long.

Any particular reason you feel compelled to go with a 17 year old setup pointed at the slot with the lowest number of channels?

I'm dubious that DISH would allow activation of a 501 anymore.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Because I own it. No fees. I only use it 5-6 times a year. I find it convenient to use, but would find another kind of entertainment if it were retired.

I started looking around since it has started having issues. I am almost ready to admit it's the lnb. The reciever seems fine. I cut down a tree that was growing close to too high last year. Now it's starting to have signal drop problems again.

Since I may need a new lnb, I may end up using a different dish too. Was looking at what else to point at. I have an old superdish 500 on the shelf, but the idiot installer who removed it from my roof twisted the mount. Grrrr. I may try it anyhow. It can do 119 and 110, so might even be better. Except, I think there is another tree in the way of 110.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Get a 211 receiver and aim at 72.7 for a $40 fee you can convert it to a DVR so it would be about the equivalent of the 501. 211 W/DVR does not have monthly fees for DVR.


----------

